# Name the Top 3 Artists on your IPOD (or just pretend you have an IPOD)



## ace2000 (May 12, 2010)

Looking for some variety to add to my MP3 player... and hoping to find some more songs. 

If possible, post a YouTube link to a song choice, so we can take a quick look (not necessary though)...


My current favorite artists:

Carrie Underwood 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmAi_qJoPbU&feature=related

Bruce Springsteen (always)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F6nSsdJ3mU

Michael Buble
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYe6tmrFxbw


Obviously, I like a variety of different music! What's yours?


----------



## Don (May 12, 2010)

I rip my CD's to my computer using Windows Media Player (WMP). My top two are Jimmy Buffett (18 CD's) and Neil Diamond (12). There's a tie for third between Bob Seger and Eric Clapton (4, solo). 
I have a wide variety of music genres in the player's library.  Including: The Andrews Sisters - Bing Crosby - The Beatles 1 - Bruce Springsteen - Elton John - Crosby,Stills and Nash - Fleetwood Mac - Jim Morris (a local performer) - Patsy Cline - Roy Orbison - Led Zepplin - Cream - and Black Sabbath, among others.

Now, out of all those artists named, can you guess the only artist or group that has a CD rated 5 stars by WMP?

It's Jim Morris for the CD "Trolling For Mermaids" recorded live at the Mermaid Festival in Toledo, OH.


----------



## ace2000 (May 12, 2010)

I like Neil Diamond also along with several others on your list... 

I should add a recent choice of mine, that I'm playing often lately, is Adele (Album is called 19). I'm usually at least a year behind the current releases!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6290040064139802797


----------



## timeos2 (May 12, 2010)

*Only 3 is really tough*

Favorite of all time: The Smithereens 

The Beatles (of course) 

And current "off beat" favorite Marshall Crenshaw on his own and as a "Beatle" 


(Really need Jimi Hendrix, Cream, Seal and others but those are the top 3). Oh, no iPod needed - just use my Palm Pre or various Treo's to keep everything on one tiny source.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 12, 2010)

Springsteen (I was happy to see he's on your list!)

Tom Petty

The Eagles

For more eclectic interests . . . Enya and Enigma.


----------



## timeos2 (May 12, 2010)

*See - 3 just isn't close to enough greats.*



Timeshare Von said:


> Springsteen (I was happy to see he's on your list!)
> 
> Tom Petty
> 
> ...



YES! to #2 & #3.  #1 is overrated (or at least over played) IMO even though he's a Smithereens fan & shared the stage with them at the Stone Pony more than occasionally.  Great NJ rockers.


----------



## ace2000 (May 12, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Favorite of all time: The Smithereens


 
I like 'em!


----------



## Passepartout (May 12, 2010)

Little Feat (Waiting for Columbus if no other)

Luther Allison

(generic) Memphis style Blues

60's/70's Dylan

Jim Ricks


----------



## ScoopKona (May 12, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Little Feat (Waiting for Columbus if no other)




I have been trying to find a good copy of _Waiting for Columbus_ for-freakin-ever.

That album is in dire need of an audiophile 180-gram pressing. It's impossible to find a copy that isn't scratched all to hell.

iPod? schmiPod!

I listen to vinyl. Digital sucks eggs. I can replicate the digital experience by wrapping my speakers in aluminum foil and queuing up _Sgt. Pepper's_.

The top three artists on my turntable are:

1) Steely Dan

2) The Alan Parsons Project

3) Al Stewart


and (because they're always in heavy rotation)

4) Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 12, 2010)

That's the like the Desert Island CD challenge.

What three I would take is always changing.  At the moment, my three selections would probably be:
_Concierto de Aranjuez_ composed by Joaquin Rodrigo.
Narciso Yepes - Rodrigo Concierto De Aranjuez PART 1 
Narciso Yepes - Rodrigo Concierto De Aranjuez PART 2
Narciso Yepes - Rodrigo Concierto De Aranjuez PART 3

The second movement is beautiful, and is the most performed portion of Aranjuez.  In this movement the Rodrigos (the composition is really a joint composition of the two of them) were striving to capture and interweave the joy and happiness of their honeymoon and the despair and grief they felt when her first pregnancy ended in a miscarriage.

If your tastes run a bit more to jazz, _Sketches of Spain_ by Miles Davis features the Concierto.  In fact, _Sketches of Spain_ would be an excellent addition to the list as well as the traditional Concierto.​
_The Trinity Sessions_ by Cowboy Junkies. Video: "To Love is to Bury"

something by Aretha Franklin; it would be hard for me to pick between _Soul '69 _(despite the title, this is a blues album, not soul, which is probably why it is less familiar), _Spirit in the Dark_, or _Live at Fillmore West_.  The Fillmore album is bit uneven.  But the backing band was King Curtis and the times when they do start cooking it is splendid.  Which they did on "Don't Play that Song" and again for over five minutes on "Spirit in the Dark"
Then she brought out Ray Charles for a reprise.  Aretha and Ray do a "Spirit in the Dark" duet, Ray takes over on the piano and starts pounding away, with the two of them backed by the King Curtis horns and rhythm section.  ​


----------



## riverdees05 (May 12, 2010)

My three are

Bob Dylan
Gordon Lightfoot
James Taylor

at my age, it is great that I can even work an iPod


----------



## laura1957 (May 12, 2010)

1 - James Dupre   "A Hero in my Eyes"   or anything else he sings.  he has about 120 videos on youtube, since I am at work I cannot get there from here        has some originals, but mostly covers of country greats.  Young - not signed yet.  Only has 1 CD available right now.  

2 - George Strait 

3 - James Taylor /  Jim Croce /  Billy Dean


----------



## Elan (May 12, 2010)

If, by top 3, one means my 3 favorite artists of all time, then, in no particular order:

  1) Steely Dan
  2) Bruce Cockburn
  3) Pre-1980 Yes or Genesis

  More current artists I've been listening to include:

  Mat Kearney
  Snow Patrol
  Augustana
  The Postal Service
  Coldplay
  Duffy
  Lifehouse ........ and numerous others.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2010)

I listen to pandora when im on the computer, its amazing the songs it will toss up for you to listen to by just picking a random song you like!

Great way to find new music to get on your ipod =)


Ive been on an 80's kick recently with the "sunglasses at night" channel there!


----------



## beanie (May 12, 2010)

1. The who
2. Led Zepplin
3. Pearl jam


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 12, 2010)

Switchfoot

Jars of Clay

Building 429


----------



## ace2000 (May 12, 2010)

I really appreciate the responses so far! And as I get time, I'll be looking into them. Many of these sound great! 

Also, appreciate the youtube links.

And Brian, thanks for the Pandora suggestion. I use Pandora occassionally and never knew they had those type of channels.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 12, 2010)

When I listen to an iPOD (or whatever it is), I am listening to books.  I've gotten tired of songs.  The radio in the car is usually tuned to NPR.


----------



## chellej (May 12, 2010)

Dan Fogelburg
James Taylor 
John Denver


----------



## Glynda (May 12, 2010)

*mine*

I primarily listen to books on my ipod/iTouch.

But I have most of Dr John's "Going Back to New Orleans" CD and all of Maria Muldaur's "Swinging in the Rain" for sing alongs with my granddaughter and 
hmmm....just some individual songs that were my favorites over the years.


----------



## SpikeMauler (May 12, 2010)

My hard drive crashed recently and I lost around 10,000 songs . All I have is the 300 or so songs left on my ipod.
Top 3 on my ipod:

Dream Theater

Iron Maiden

Metallica


----------



## Fitzriley (May 12, 2010)

I listen to XM in the car and love the singer/songwriter stations. I also use Pandora on the computer. 

Try these:

Amos Lee

Ray Lamontagne

Jack Johnson


----------



## jme (May 12, 2010)

My NEW STUFF:
        John Mayer- Link for live version John Mayer's "Belief" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYMBvXsQ6hk
        Coldplay
        The Fray

My OLD STUFF:
        Van Morrison
        Neil young
        Moody Blues

P.S. "Can hang with either crowd...."       

Gotta listen to John Mayer  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7zB6raFCc4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7FP5R2EOwc


----------



## sstamm (May 12, 2010)

Elan said:


> If, by top 3, one means my 3 favorite artists of all time, then, in no particular order:
> 
> 1) Steely Dan
> 2) Bruce Cockburn
> 3) Pre-1980 Yes or Genesis



Genesis "A Trick of the Tail" is one of my favorite albums of all time.
From the same era, Kansas "Masque" and "Leftoverature" rank at the top.

Currently I listen to:
The Fray
Coldplay
Evanescence
Black-Eyed Peas
Natasha Bedingfield
a little Green Day

among others.  Harder to narrow those to just 3.


----------



## Ubil (May 12, 2010)

*And Now for Something Completely Different*

I have the Naval Academy Men's Glee Club on my ipod.  The Star Spangled Banner is emotional.  Here is the closest that I could find on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ETrr-XHBjE


James Gang (Joe Walsh)  - Walk Away

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GZIaghqV0


Hawkwind - Quark, Strangeness and Charm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu7Qqmqp3dg


----------



## frizzlefry (May 12, 2010)

Lately been listening to: 
  The Black Keys
  The National 
  The Avett Brothers
  The Dead Weather
  The Smiths
  The Flaming Lips
And for old times
  John Prine
  Dire Straits


----------



## pwrshift (May 12, 2010)

Johnny Rivers
Bob Seger
Lady Gaga


----------



## Talent312 (May 12, 2010)

For *Tom Petty* fans... He'll be on SNL on May 15th (Season Finale).
Host: Alec Baldwin (for like the 17th time).


----------



## Elan (May 12, 2010)

sstamm said:


> Genesis "A Trick of the Tail" is one of my favorite albums of all time.



  Mine too.  The instrumentals on that album are some of the best "art rock" ever, IMO.


----------



## Mosca (May 12, 2010)

Robert Earl Keen, The New York Dolls, and Punch Miller.


----------



## Elan (May 12, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> 2) The Alan Parsons Project



  That brings back some memories.  "I Robot", "Breakdown", "Damned If I Do", "Games People Play" etc.  I think I wore the grooves off of the "Pyramid" album.


----------



## JudyH (May 12, 2010)

Fleetwood Mac
CSN
Pictures at an Exhibition, in any format.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 12, 2010)

Elan said:


> That brings back some memories.  "I Robot", "Breakdown", "Damned If I Do", "Games People Play" etc.  I think I wore the grooves off of the "Pyramid" album.




Lap of the Gods is my favorite off the _Pyramid_ album. Give it a spin if you have a copy. 

I scored the last German box set, which took care of _Eve_,_ Pyramid_, _I, Robot_ and _Turn of a Friendly Card_. I just found a spotless copy of _Ammonia Avenue_. But I'm still searching for a good copy of _Eye in the Sky_.

Last year, the Project played Las Vegas. Great Show. Parsons had his hands on so many excellent albums -- _Abbey Road, Dark Side, Year of the Cat, Time Passages_ -- just to name a few.


----------



## gloria (May 12, 2010)

*my RIGHT NOW faves.....*

my NEW favorite "sunday morning" music is melody gardot -- either cd.....

in general for right now:

taj mahal
maria muldaur
boz scaggs


----------



## markbernstein (May 13, 2010)

Wynton Marsalis
Yo Yo Ma
Jonathan Coulton

 

Really, my iPod is a mix of jazz, classical, Broadway musicals, comedy, folk, and singers and singer-songwriters where I can actually understand the lyrics.  I've never (not even as a teenager) been a big fan of rock or pop.


----------



## ace2000 (May 13, 2010)

gloria said:


> my NEW favorite "sunday morning" music is melody gardot -- either cd.....
> 
> in general for right now:
> 
> ...


 
I'm a Boz Scaggs fan from the '70s... very good suggestion. 

However, I want to say that Melody Gardot is absolutely great! Love it! Thank you Gloria! 

Yesterday afternoon, I listened to Pandora (thanks Brian), and typed in Buble, Sinatra, Norah Jones, and Dean Martin as my artists... fantastic!

This thread is full of great suggestions, thanks to all!  This thread turned out to be exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ace2000 (May 13, 2010)

Fitzriley said:


> I listen to XM in the car and love the singer/songwriter stations. I also use Pandora on the computer.
> 
> Try these:
> 
> ...


 
Also, enjoyed Amos Lee... thanks Fitz!  I've got enough music to try for the next month!


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 13, 2010)

I listen to the MLB (175) and NHL (204) channels on XM radio.

When there are games on, I listen to them.

I really don't listen to much music anymore.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 13, 2010)

1.  The Police

2.  Doobie Brothers

3.  Tie between Earth Wind & Fire and Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Bruce W (May 13, 2010)

Need to do 4;

Hall & Oates
John Mellencamp
Bryan Adams
Beatles


----------



## Elan (May 13, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> Lap of the Gods is my favorite off the _Pyramid_ album. Give it a spin if you have a copy.
> 
> I scored the last German box set, which took care of _Eve_,_ Pyramid_, _I, Robot_ and _Turn of a Friendly Card_. I just found a spotless copy of _Ammonia Avenue_. But I'm still searching for a good copy of _Eye in the Sky_.
> 
> Last year, the Project played Las Vegas. Great Show. Parsons had his hands on so many excellent albums -- _Abbey Road, Dark Side, Year of the Cat, Time Passages_ -- just to name a few.



  Sadly, my vinyl is packed away (along with the Magnepans  ).  But I did find "In the Lap of the Gods" on YouTube.  You're right -- it's a great tune -- thanks for mentioning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qac5N2Qz0Fs


----------



## ScoopKona (May 13, 2010)

Just found a spotless copy of Gerry Rafferty's _City to City_.

It's been reprinted on 180-gram vinyl, but I'd rather pay $2 than $20.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 13, 2010)

Several of the above are on my ipod.....

Here are some more that I didn't already notice of this list...


Up beat selections include...
Pink
Maroon 5
Daughtry

Mellow selections include...
Five for Fighting
Marc Cohen
Sarah McLachlan

Of course I LOVE U2.


----------



## jme (May 14, 2010)

*John Mayer*

has no one but me discovered John Mayer?

been around a few years, but right now America's hottest artist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYMBvXsQ6hk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7FP5R2EOwc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7zB6raFCc4


----------



## Nickfromct (May 14, 2010)

1)Steely dan
2)Chicago
3)Eagles
4)Weird AL


----------



## ace2000 (May 14, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Of course I LOVE U2.


 
Me 2! They would probably be right below my top 3. I don't like everything they do, but I really like their top hits!


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 14, 2010)

jme said:


> has no one but me discovered John Mayer?



I love John Mayer, but I didn't mention him as he was already on someone's list.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 14, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> Just found a spotless copy of Gerry Rafferty's _City to City_.
> 
> It's been reprinted on 180-gram vinyl, but I'd rather pay $2 than $20.



OMG!!    I go so far back when I hear Baker Street.( I was 16)   Just thinking of it now gave me goose bumps.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 14, 2010)

hefleycatz said:


> OMG!!    I go so far back when I hear Baker Street.( I was 16)   Just thinking of it now gave me goose bumps.



If you can, give the entire A side a listen. It has a flow and sense of proportion that we simply don't get nowadays.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 14, 2010)

Oh I have, spent many an hour listening to it.,   (Much older boyfriend, great album collection, yada yada yada)  :ignore: 

Also introduced me to Litte Feat, Karla Bonoff and others.

I admire you for your vinyl collection.   Sounds like you really appreciate it.   It's too bad everything has to be so portable now.   doh: This coming from the 8 track generation  Lord, what were we thinking?  Music in a can)
Me in my bright florescent green vega, with the farrah hair.:rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## ace2000 (May 14, 2010)

gloria said:


> my NEW favorite "sunday morning" music is melody gardot -- either cd.....


 
Discovering Melody Gardot has been the highlight of my week! I wish she had more songs... Anyone have any other suggested artists that would be similar?

Also enjoying Eddie Daniels...

TIA


----------



## Elan (May 14, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Discovering Melody Gardot has been the highlight of my week! I wish she had more songs... Anyone have any other suggested artists that would be similar?
> 
> Also enjoying Eddie Daniels...
> 
> TIA



  If you "seed" a Pandora channel with Melody Gardot, it will suggest (and play) similar artists.   Sometimes the "similarities" are accurate.  Other times, not so much.


----------



## ace2000 (May 14, 2010)

Elan said:


> If you "seed" a Pandora channel with Melody Gardot, it will suggest (and play) similar artists. Sometimes the "similarities" are accurate. Other times, not so much.


 
Yes, good idea.  I've been working out of Napster today and didn't think of that.  I did discover this web site in the last few minutes...  (giving similar artists).  It looks very helpful.

http://www.last.fm/music/Melody+Gardot/+similar


----------



## Elan (May 14, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Yes, good idea.  I've been working out of Napster today and didn't think of that.  I did discover this web site in the last few minutes...  (giving similar artists).  It looks very helpful.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/music/Melody+Gardot/+similar



  So I just went and listened to Melody Gardot.  Nice.

  Some artists you *might* also like (based on the 3 Gardot samples I listened to on Amazon):

  Norah Jones
  Adele
  Corinne Bailey Rae
  Duffy


----------



## thinze3 (May 14, 2010)

*working my way down*

The Eagles (bar none number one)
Bob Segar (Turn the Page is my favorite)
Billy Joel (can listen to all night)
Fleetwood Mac (love Stevie Nicks!)
George Strait (he's a Texan - what can I say)
Jackson Browne (especially The Pretender)
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Willie Nelson (diddo on the Texan)
Genesis (and Phil Collins solo)
The Police
Foreigner
The Cars
Blondie
AC/DC
K.C.
.
.
.
it's a start


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 14, 2010)

If you like Michael Buble:

Harry Connick Jr.
Frank Sinatra
Tony Bennett
Mel Torme


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 14, 2010)

If you like Bruce Springsteen:

Roy Orbison
Buddy Holly
Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## ScoopKona (May 14, 2010)

hefleycatz said:


> I admire you for your vinyl collection.   Sounds like you really appreciate it.   It's too bad everything has to be so portable now.




It's that whole speed vs convenience vs quality thing. I'm only interested in quality. I'd rather listen to "real-life stuff happening" than listen to a low-fidelity mp3 through tinny earbuds. I don't own an MP3 player, and since I can't find one that 1) Supports .flac and 2) has enough space to hold a reasonable collection of .flac files, it's unlikely I'll be buying one anytime soon.

When CDs came out, like most people I eschewed vinyl for CD. It sounded better than what was coming out of my turntable. I've since learned that the reason my turntable was inferior was because it had never been set up properly, and was destroying my albums every time I played one. My misaligned, unbalanced cartridge was the culprit.

Thanks to the internet, I found people who were ripping vinyl onto .flac using high-end equipment. Since I already owned the stuff I downloaded, I didn't have a moral issue with it. After all, I can't listen to _Aja_ on CD and on .flac simultaneously.

The vinyl rips didn't just sound a little better -- it was night and day. So much subtle sound was lost in the CD. Then I found out about the Loudness Wars, and how the recording industry was boosting volume on their CDs because they sold better that way. 

So, I bought a cartridge for my old turntable, set it up correctly, and now listen to vinyl. It sounds even better than the ripped .flacs, so I've deleted those.

What irks me, is that I now have to re-purchase the music I really care about (you know, the "stuck on a desert island albums"), so the recording industry is making yet more money off me. All because they swindled me out of quality CDs by boosting the volume to 11 (EDIT: and thus reducing the dynamic range).

I'm miffed about it, sure. But what about the people who have spent $thousands buying lo-fi mp3s one at a time on iTunes? Eventually a lot of them are going to discover that they've been flim-flammed. Others are quite happy with the thumpa-thumpa driving bass of the Loudness Wars. But we're _all_ being hoodwinked. People who like massive bass can invest in a graphic equalizer. People who like the subtle precision of Dave Brubeck or the soul and emotion of Stevie Wonder had better buy vinyl while it's still relatively inexpensive.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 15, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> It's that whole speed vs convenience vs quality thing. I'm only interested in quality. I'd rather listen to "real-life stuff happening" than listen to a low-fidelity mp3 through tinny earbuds. I don't own an MP3 player, and since I can't find one that 1) Supports .flac and 2) has enough space to hold a reasonable collection of .flac files, it's unlikely I'll be buying one anytime soon.
> 
> When CDs came out, like most people I eschewed vinyl for CD. It sounded better than what was coming out of my turntable. I've since learned that the reason my turntable was inferior was because it had never been set up properly, and was destroying my albums every time I played one. My misaligned, unbalanced cartridge was the culprit.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree with your statement in principle.  I must add, however, that not all recordings (vinyl, cd, sacd,dts,dolby) are created equal.  Much has to do with the conditions in the "recording studio" and the subsequent pressing in the case of vinyl.  CD reproductions also vary in quality based on the skill of those involved in its creation and the quality of the equipment that is used to create it.  In some cases, a high bit rate cd is better than the vinyl recording of the same record.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 15, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> In some cases, a high bit rate cd is better than the vinyl recording of the same record.



A high bit-rate CD simply means that less musical information is discarded. Much like a 192Kbit/sec mp3 is better than a 128Kbit/sec mp3, but neither is as good as a 360Kbit/sec mp3, which still isn't as good as vinyl.

Since no CD can capture 100% of the sonic information, CDs are invariably inferior. So I disagree that_ any _CD is better than the vinyl. I own the CD for every album I've purchased. None of the CDs approach the sound of the vinyl. None even come close. Like I said, I can recreate the digital experience by wrapping my speakers in aluminum foil, and queuing up _Sgt. Pepper's_. (That isn't really accurate -- I'd have to wrap my speakers in aluminum foil, boost the bass to 11, set the treble to 1 and crank the volume. Only *then* I could get a vinyl LP to approach the quality of a CD. If I could somehow remove 10% of the musical information from the album, *then* I would be there.)

Time to put on _Sgt. Pepper's_ again. "Within You Without You" is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## jlr10 (May 15, 2010)

1) Israel Kamakawiwo'ole
2) John Denver
3)Not really an artist but a sound track from Les Miserarbles


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 15, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> Since no CD can capture 100% of the sonic information, CDs are invariably inferior. So I disagree that_ any _CD is better than the vinyl. I own the CD for every album I've purchased. None of the CDs approach the sound of the vinyl. None even come close. Like I said, I can recreate the digital



Although the details of the complicated science are beyond me, I know that it is not simply reduced to an issue of data loss.   Further the system being used to play the music is extremely important.  There are some very high end digital systems that some prefer to analog systems.  To complicate matters more, most of today's commercial recordings are digital at some point no matter on what medium they end up being sold.

The bottom line for me is "do I like what I hear".  The answer to that question is in no small part subjective.


----------



## talkamotta (May 15, 2010)

frizzlefry said:


> Lately been listening to:
> The Black Keys
> The National
> The Avett Brothers
> ...



Im glad someone said Dire Straits.  Mark Knoffler is my favorite of all times.  He has a cd w/ EmmyLou Harris that is real good too.  I love the songs he has wrote like  the Theme Song from Princess Bride.  

I also love Pink Floyd and Jimmy Buffet.  

I have the songs in my Ipod for groups..   At work I have alot of Jimmy Buffet so I can pretend Im somewhere else.  I get alot of work while I am bouncing around.


----------



## timeos2 (May 15, 2010)

*Another great one*



talkamotta said:


> Im glad someone said Dire Straits.  Mark Knoffler is my favorite of all times..



I like a few of his songs - especially the theme "Going Home" from the movie "Local Hero" with Burt Lancaster.  Great, gentle and quirky film with a wonderful theme song.


----------



## ace2000 (May 15, 2010)

So, the consensus is vinyl is higher quality than CD's???  I never knew that.

...I've been on this jazz kick ever since this thread started


----------



## ScoopKona (May 15, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> So, the consensus is vinyl is higher quality than CD's???  I never knew that.
> 
> ...I've been on this jazz kick ever since this thread started



Depends on the playback equipment, and the ears of the listener...

CDs certainly have their place -- car stereos, for instance.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 15, 2010)

We haven't played vinyl in years, but we have them all in the basement.  What a shame, but we have most on the ipod!  

I love the Monkees, even still, and I was only about 11 when I really started loving popular music, and it was The Monkees I loved first.  

Then it was the Beatles for me, but I was a late bloomer with that one.  I was about nine when they played on Ed Sullivan, and I was at least 12 when I really became a fan.  They were already getting pretty weird.  Hey Jude and Revolution were on the flipsides of the same 45 rpm.  I wore that thing out! 

I like Lynyrd Skynyrd and Alice Cooper, too.  I could name so many more.  I still hum Bread songs while I clean the house.  When I really want to get cleaning, I put on the Platters.  

Beach Boys, The Four Seasons, and I love Bobbie Vinton (even his whiny songs, like Mr. Lonely).  I am also an Osmonds fan.  I know, I know! 

Love Frank, Harry Connick Jr. and the other crooners, even some Dean Martin.  I am also a big Andy Williams fan.  

Boz Scaggs and Van Morrison were bands Rick's brother actually played with for a while, then he started playing with Edgar Winter, and I like his music, too.  I didn't used to be a big Montrose fan, until Rick started singing his music in his own band, and now I love Ronnie's music.  I guess I had to hear it more to appreciate his work. 

I also like Gavin DeGraw, which is more modern.  I like his song, "I don't wanna be," which Rick also sings in his band. 

There are too many to name!  I listen to music all the time and never tire of it.

Met Edgar Winter at Disneyworld, during the fall Food and Wine Festival.  Rick went to the stagehand, introduced himself, and Edgar invited us backstage.  Such a great experience for both of us! 

We saw Davy Jones at the spring flower and garden show a few years back.  It was a thrill for me, and he was comical, and still has a good voice.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 15, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We haven't played vinyl in years, but we have them all in the basement.



Considering your taste in music, I'd be happy to take that vinyl off your hands. 

Although one of the guys at the record store calls me "Mr. Picky."


----------



## NWL (May 15, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> ...I've been on this jazz kick ever since this thread started



Try: 
Diana Krall, 
Nat King Cole, 
John Coltrane
Miles Davis (Birth of the Cool), 
Charlie Parker, 
Anita O'Day, 
Artie Shaw, 
Billie Holiday,
Chet Baker, 
Nina Simone, 
Stan Getz  

Cheers!


----------



## Rose Pink (May 15, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> Although one of the guys at the record store calls me "Mr. Picky."


_You_, picky?  :hysterical:


----------



## PigsDad (May 16, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> If you like Michael Buble:
> 
> Harry Connick Jr.
> Frank Sinatra
> ...


Don't forget Bobby Darin on that list -- he is one of my favorites.

Kurt


----------



## ace2000 (May 16, 2010)

NWL said:


> Try:
> Diana Krall,
> Nat King Cole,
> John Coltrane
> ...


 
Fantastic!  I know about 25% of those... look forward to trying them.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 16, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> Don't forget Bobby Darin on that list -- he is one of my favorites.
> 
> Kurt



Bobby Darin was one of the best crooners ever.  The movie about his life opened my eyes to how sick he was even during his best years.  It was hard to buy Kevin Spacey as Darin but I still enjoyed it.

I have been listening to alot of early years Sinatra lately.  XM satellite radio has a station devoted to Sinatra and others of his era that is "run" by his daughter Nancy.  She has unpublished recordings of Sinatra at U.S.O events, war bond events, etc.  Sinatra was always the consumate stylist and performer even towards the end of his career but when he was with Tommy Dorsey and right after he left Dorsey he had the greatest "pop" voice bar none IMO.  As great as Bing Crosby was, and he was great, Sinatra  had the better voice.  

 Sinatra, Crosby, Peggy Lee, Ella, Clooney, etc. were the best of an era that produced the best popular music this country has ever heard.  Darin was a bridge between that era and the rock era that followed.


----------



## Nancy (May 16, 2010)

*My age shows*

Decided to check my Iphone.  I have the most songs by: Alan Jackson, Elvis Presley, Garth Brooks, George Strait and Kenny Rogers.  Guess I'm mostly old country with a little Rock and Roll.

Nancy


----------



## strandlover (May 17, 2010)

Great thread!

On my iPod (Top 3 artists special mix I listen to on the train ride home) 

1) Bruce Springsteen - All that Heaven will Allow, This Hard Land, Incident on 57th Street

2) Meat Loaf - Bat out of Hell, Paradise by the Dashboard Light

3) Elton John - Someone Saved my Life Tonight, Madman Across the Water.


----------



## Mosca (May 17, 2010)

I'm on Scoop's side for much of what he's written, but I also believe that compression has its place, especially in the car. Nothing irks me more than a CD with wide dynamic range that sounds great at home or through headphones, but that I constantly have to turn up or down in the car, depending on what passage or track I'm listening to. A great example, one I have on both vinyl and CD: _Stay Awake: Various Interpretations of Music from Vintage Disney Films_. The opening medley is all over the place, from the whispered poetry of Ken Nordine to Los Lobos' _I Wanna Be Like You_. 

Sad to say, I don't listen much any more. I should get back into it.


----------



## ace2000 (May 19, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> Depends on the playback equipment, and the ears of the listener...
> 
> CDs certainly have their place -- car stereos, for instance.


 


Just curious... What kind (or brand) of turntable would you recommend? Are the old ones better?


----------



## ScoopKona (May 19, 2010)

The turntable isn't as important as the cartridge and the tonearm. I have an old Technics direct drive, that I bought when I was 10 years old. (I mowed a lot of lawns to buy it.)

Having a proper cartridge, adjusted to the correct tracking weight, and aligned so that the needle is always parallel to the grooves is the trick.

A misaligned cartridge can RUIN an LP in one play.

You can find arc protractors online here: http://www.vinylengine.com/cartridge-alignment-protractors.shtml

Just print out the protractor using your laser printer, and the measure the X,Y alignment guides with an accurate ruler. If they're not right, scale the picture up or down and reprint until it is EXACT. Then cut a hole in the center, and glue the protractor to a beat up record. Now you have an arc protractor!

Then follow the instructions. It will take a lot of wiggling, tightening, measuring, loosening, re-wiggling until you get it right.

A force gauge is the best way to set the tracking weight. I don't have one. So I used a laser to balance the tonearm, and then set it for 2 grams of downward force -- that's the suggested tracking weight for my cartridge.

I'm partial to the Denon D-160 cartridge. It will set you back about $170. (More than I paid for my turntable all those years ago.) It has excellent fidelity -- but the vinyl has to be PRISTINE because it picks up any little bit of debris or scratches. 

I have more money invested in record cleaning machines and accessories than I do in records. Go figure. (Although I hope to change that soon. Another 4 albums are on the way.)


EDIT -- But if you're looking for a brand recommendation, the serious audiophiles I talk to are partial to the VPI Scoutmaster turntable. I can't afford one. You can get a used Technics online for about $200. Just be sure it was never used by a DJ. Denon also makes good stuff. You can generally find turntables on Craigslist -- try to find one being sold because the owner died. You really, really don't want DJ Mixalot's used turntable.


----------



## Elan (May 21, 2010)

I just wanted to personally thank ace2000 for starting this thread.  It prompted me to go set up a new Pandora station featuring the likes of Yes, Genesis, ELP, Peter Gabriel, Rush, Alan Parsons ,Supertramp, etc.   I've been in flashback heaven for the last week or so..........


----------



## ace2000 (May 21, 2010)

Elan said:


> I just wanted to personally thank ace2000 for starting this thread. It prompted me to go set up a new Pandora station featuring the likes of Yes, Genesis, ELP, Peter Gabriel, Rush, Alan Parsons ,Supertramp, etc. I've been in flashback heaven for the last week or so..........


 

LOL - I want to thank everyone...  It's been great folks!

We'll have to do it again every month!


----------



## Ubil (May 25, 2010)

Victor Borge - Hungarian Rhapsody

Monty Python - Dead Parrot

Bill Cosby - Oops

Yes, Prime Minister - Opinion Polls

Stan Freberg - The United States of America, Volume 1

Christopher Lloyd - Taxi Driving Test


----------

